

Sony to stop selling OLED TVs in Japan  - ukdm
http://www.geek.com/articles/chips/sony-to-stop-selling-oled-tvs-in-japan-20100216/

======
olegk
There's a lack of demand for $2,222 11-inch TVs? I'm shocked!

~~~
mapleoin
But there's no lack of demand for light bulbs that are 10 times costlier than
incandescent bulbs.

~~~
Semiapies
TVs don't burn out as a matter of course, and nobody's banning LCD or plasma.

~~~
jonknee
Plasma TVs may very well be banned. It has been talked about in California and
the EU.

